# supply of 16-35 f4 is and decision on WA for travel



## geekpower (Feb 24, 2015)

The 16-35/f4 has been sold out in Canada (or at least at all the outlets I know of) since approx Christmas.

Any idea how long Canon usually takes to rectify such things?

I am planning a road trip to New Mexico and Arizona this summer and need a wide angle. I'm debating between the 16-35/f4 and the 24/1.4. Obvious the zoom would be more practical for the trip, but I would probably get more use out of the prime the rest of the year.

Price is part of the consideration, but with the softness of the $CAD right now, ordering a 16-35 from out of the country would cost almost as much as buying the 24 locally.


----------



## NWPhil (Feb 24, 2015)

if you can wait, then why not buy a lens in Arizona or New Mexico, depending which one you visit first?
You would have to inquire with a local store and put a hold on the lens, but then would be just waiting for you to pick up....

never been to either location, but I have a strong bias towards UWA lens and have the 16-35 f4; so unless you have other uwa or are planning to do a lot of nightscapes, I would say the the zoom


----------



## geekpower (Feb 24, 2015)

NWPhil said:


> if you can wait, then why not buy a lens in Arizona or New Mexico, depending which one you visit first?
> You would have to inquire with a local store and put a hold on the lens, but then would be just waiting for you to pick up....
> 
> never been to either location, but I have a strong bias towards UWA lens and have the 16-35 f4; so unless you have other uwa or are planning to do a lot of nightscapes, I would say the the zoom



even if buying locally once i get there to save on shipping and duty, there will still be a big hit on the currency exchange. Canadian and American prices are about the same right now, but the CAD is only worth 80 cents USD.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 24, 2015)

Canon is making regular shipments of lenses to dealers, and those who reserve one get them first. Talk to your dealer about pre-ordering one, and you may get it in a week or two (He can tell you). It might take months to get to the point where they are sitting on the shelf, but you can get one quicker by placing a pre-order.


----------



## tculotta (Feb 24, 2015)

I think B&H offers free shipping Canada now and it is in stock there.


----------



## NWPhil (Feb 24, 2015)

geekpower said:


> NWPhil said:
> 
> 
> > if you can wait, then why not buy a lens in Arizona or New Mexico, depending which one you visit first?
> ...



sure I understand that - it's a trade off for the "want/need-it-now".
like someone said, check with B&H or pre-order locally - as a last resort, buy it in the states

edit: what about renting it from a store w/ option to buy?
a few stores here in the states allow that and rental spending goes towards purchase price


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm probably going to sell both lenses 16-35 f/4 IS and 24 f/1.4 II in the next week or so. That assumes that the 11-24 f/4 really does ship this week and it tests out well on its own, and against the 16-35 when I compare them side-by-side. The 24 will probably go regardless. It's a great lens, but I never seem to use it anymore (stopped shooting events).

I'm in the US, so I don't know how that would work out (used prices vs. exchange rate), but it might be an option if you're interested in used from the US.


----------



## Besisika (Feb 24, 2015)

Did you contact cameracanada.
that's where I buy majority of mine and haven't dissapointed me yet.
B&H lists it at $1,199.00 while cameracanada.com at CAD 1,279.00
I ordered the 100-400 II and waited only 1 month.
Shoot them an e-mail to see how long would you wait. Summer is still far away.


----------



## bholliman (Feb 25, 2015)

geekpower said:


> Obvious the zoom would be more practical for the trip, but I would probably get more use out of the prime the rest of the year.



If you are looking at using the 16-35/4 IS primarily on this trip, why not rent it and buy the 24/1.4 later?


----------



## geekpower (Feb 25, 2015)

hmm, several interesting suggestions to consider. i can see a long period of indecision followed by a coin flip.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 25, 2015)

Since the price in Canada is generally quite a bit less right now, I'd try to get one in Canada. Everyone in the US seems to have them in stock, so the Canadian stores should be getting large quantities soon.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Feb 25, 2015)

geekpower said:


> The 16-35/f4 has been sold out in Canada (or at least at all the outlets I know of) since approx Christmas.
> 
> Any idea how long Canon usually takes to rectify such things?
> 
> ...


Wait to get the 16-35/4 IS. It's a fantastic lens. You won't regret your decision.


----------



## mangobutter (Feb 25, 2015)

Consider the Samyang 14 2.8 if you need something in a pinch. Wider and faster than the Canon. And you can take enormously better starscapes out in that desert with it too! Canon can't touch it. I own a 16-35 F4 IS, btw.


----------



## ellas (Feb 25, 2015)

I´m thinking of buy the Canon 16-35 f4 is. I also own the Samyang 14 mm and like it very much. Since you have both, have you checked the sharpness of the samyang compared to the Canon? Are the Canon much sharper at f4 compared to sammy at 2.8?


----------



## infared (Feb 25, 2015)

Well..the 16-35mm f/4 IS is just a great, great lens..it just hits the sweet spot with price and performance and the IS just makes it a no brainer. Surprised that Canon produced this....I have the Sigma 50mm and the 35mm Arts and I plan on getting the new 24mm Art as well.... I think it will kick the Canon in the buttocks....performance and pricewise....
I would imaging that Canon will replenish Canadian stock on the 16-35mm f/4 IS long before summer...Have you contacted a dealer and inquired about a preorder so that you could reserve one so that it is yours when it arrives. 
It they don't come ...I think you can just cancel the order with no penalty if some other opportunity comes your way.


----------

